# Battlefield 3: Zufriedenheitsumfrage zur Open-Beta - Was haltet ihr vom Spiel?



## SebastianThoeing (30. September 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Battlefield 3: Zufriedenheitsumfrage zur Open-Beta - Was haltet ihr vom Spiel?* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Battlefield 3: Zufriedenheitsumfrage zur Open-Beta - Was haltet ihr vom Spiel?


----------



## DrProof (30. September 2011)

ich hoffe das keiner nach einem Tag nen urteil hier fällen wird! Sowas kann man nach der Beta fragen!


----------



## paga (30. September 2011)

Also ich finde es bisher genial. Habe so gut wie keine Probleme und das Game sieht einfach nur fantastisch aus. Metro finde auch gar nicht so eine schlechte Map, aber wenn man einmal Caspian gezockt hat, will man definitiv nicht mehr zurück.  Ich verstehe nicht, wieso sie es nicht öffentlich machen? Imo läuft Caspian sogar besser als Metro.. Das beste ist aber immer noch der Sound bzw die Atmosphäre, wenn einem die Kugeln über den Kopf fliegen hört sich das einfach nur fantastisch an. Hut ab Dice.

Jedenfalls wird es imo dem Hype gerecht, hab jetzt schon fast 10h gespielt, ich komm einfach nicht mehr los davon. Ich liebe es


----------



## masterkoron (30. September 2011)

Bei Frage 3: "Operation Metro bietet aufgrund des Rush-Modus‘ mehrere Abschnitte. Welchen findet ihr besonders gut?" fehlt die Antwortmöglichkeit: "Alle drei Abschnitte gleich schlecht."


----------



## SupaGrowby (30. September 2011)

Da ich sowieso eher der Rush-Spieler bin (da mehr Action) bin ich ordentlich am Operation Métro zocken und die Lichteffekte in der Métro sind einfach unglaublich gut. Die Mündungsfeuer, Funken von Einschlagenden Kugeln und Raketen die durch den Tunnel fliegen. Einfach unglaublich.


----------



## Blasterishere (30. September 2011)

masterkoron schrieb:


> Bei Frage 3: "Operation Metro bietet aufgrund des Rush-Modus‘ mehrere Abschnitte. Welchen findet ihr besonders gut?" fehlt die Antwortmöglichkeit: "Alle drei Abschnitte gleich schlecht."


 Eher gleich gut


----------



## wurzn (30. September 2011)

paga schrieb:


> Also ich finde es bisher genial. Habe so gut wie keine Probleme und das Game sieht einfach nur fantastisch aus. Metro finde auch gar nicht so eine schlechte Map, aber wenn man einmal Caspian gezockt hat, will man definitiv nicht mehr zurück.  Ich verstehe nicht, wieso sie es nicht öffentlich machen? Imo läuft Caspian sogar besser als Metro.. Das beste ist aber immer noch der Sound bzw die Atmosphäre, wenn einem die Kugeln über den Kopf fliegen hört sich das einfach nur fantastisch an. Hut ab Dice.
> 
> Jedenfalls wird es imo dem Hype gerecht, hab jetzt schon fast 10h gespielt, ich komm einfach nicht mehr los davon. Ich liebe es [/QUOTE
> 
> Dito, hatte auch bedenken wegen hype, bin aber voll überzeugt durch die Beta. Genial. Metro is auch nicht schlecht. Rush is halt nicht für weicheier


----------



## daHool2k5 (30. September 2011)

Leider konnte ich wegen den desaströsen Serververhältnissen und Pings jenseits des Guten und Bösen(>500ms) nur wenig spielen. Wenn's denn aber mal geklappt hat war's durchaus unterhaltsam. Leider kann ich mit meiner GTX285 nicht die volle Grafikpracht auskosten. Aber Gedenk der Systemvorraussetzungen war ich positiv überrascht auf mittelhohen Einstellungen und FullHD trotzdem noch über die 40fps Marke zu kommen. Und das dauerhaft. Gut siehts trotzdem aus, und die vielen Details fallen einem im Gefecht dann doch nicht so groß auf, sodass man auch gerne auf ein paar verzichten kann(ich zumindest). Leider kenn ich das Passwort für Caspian Border nicht, bzw hab noch nicht danach gesucht. Weswegen ich zu den Fahrzeugen wenig sagen kann und inwiefern die das Ganze auflockern, aber bisher spielt sich Battlefield 3 auch nicht anders als andere vergleichbare Shooter. Hier ein wenig mehr Teamplay, da ein bisschen weniger Rambo. Aber im Großen und Ganzen bleibt's ein Multiplayer Shooter.


----------



## Viper0201 (30. September 2011)

Also Operation Metro ist ein wahres Camper Paradies. Im ersten Abschnitt liegen alle in den Büschen oder auf Steinen. Im zweiten Abschnitt sind es dann Rolltreppen, Züge und die schmalen Gänge und im letzten Abschnitt können die Angreifer auf den Verteidiger-Spawn campen wenn sie in den Häusern sind.


----------



## desperadoxcap (30. September 2011)

Viele sind noch unzufrieden in Game weil man öfter mal stirb !!!! was normal ist wenn man die map nicht kennt,, trotzdem finde ich selber die totes rate noch sehr moderat  zum Vergleich zu cod oder moh beim ersten gameplay..So den Test mach ich erst in paar tagen


----------



## Schalkmund (30. September 2011)

Leider friert die Beta bei mir häufiger noch ein und ich kann auch nicht die Steuerung so einstellen wie ich es will und brauche, daher werde ich mich wohl nicht sehr lange mit der Beta aufhalten, Hauptsache das wird noch alles gefixt. Was mich sonst noch ankotzt ist der ganz Zwangsinstallationsdreck wie Origin und Browserplugins, Sachen die man eigentlich gar nicht haben will aber wer BF3 zocken will der muss halt die Scheiße von EA fressen.

So genug gemeckert.
Das was ich bisher gesehen habe hat mir allerdings gefallen es spielt sich wieder mehr wie ein richtiges Battlefield im Gegensatz zu BFBC2 wo Dice scheinbar versucht hat es den COD-Spielern recht zu machen, hyperaktive Rambos sehen BF3 ganz schnell alt aus. Nach meinen ersten Eindrücken gehe ich mal davon aus das mich BF3 deutlich glücklicher machen wird als BFBC2 mit dem als alter BF-Zocker nie ganz warm geworden bin.


----------



## Kerkilabro (30. September 2011)

Frage 4 ist überflüssig wenn man diese map nicht gespielt hat bzw nicht spielen kann. Meine gtx 460 leistet gute dienste auf high. neue grafikkarten kommen ja erst nächstes jahr sowie patches für das game .


----------



## Amon1 (30. September 2011)

Der Serverbrowserbrowser ist'n schlechter Witz und dass man seine Konfig nur Ingame ändern kann ist dumm. Gerade Battlelog ist schon jetzt zu meinem Hassobjekt No.1 geworden. Das Gameplay selbst ist erste Sahne.

Aber dafür, dass das für und auf PC entwickelt wurde, finde ich die Landschaftsgeometrie ähnlich polygonarm und eckig wie BFBC2. Schade.


----------



## Mentor501 (30. September 2011)

Kerkilabro schrieb:


> Frage 4 ist überflüssig wenn man diese map nicht gespielt hat bzw nicht spielen kann. Meine gtx 460 leistet gute dienste auf high. neue grafikkarten kommen ja erst nächstes jahr sowie patches für das game .


 
Warum solltest du die Map nicht spielen können?!
Jeder kann sie spielen man braucht nur ein Passwort.
Wäre Caspian Border nicht dabei gewesen hätte ich tatsächlich überlegen müssen BF3 abzubestellen, ich mag Metro zwar auf eine gewisse Art und Weise, aber es fühlt sich einfach nicht richtig an, ist hochgradig verbuggt (schon viel Schreibarbeit geleistet ), bringt wenig echtes Battlefield feeling auf, und zu guter Letzt sieht die Map auch noch wesentlich schlechter aus als CB, wahrscheinlich noch in nem früheren Entwicklungsstadium (auch wenn es dank Alpha merkwürdig erscheinen mag).

CB hingegen ist ECHTES Battlefield und einfach nur geil!


----------



## Mentor501 (30. September 2011)

Amon1 schrieb:


> Der Serverbrowserbrowser ist'n schlechter Witz und dass man seine Konfig nur Ingame ändern kann ist dumm. Gerade Battlelog ist schon jetzt zu meinem Hassobjekt No.1 geworden. Das Gameplay selbst ist erste Sahne.
> 
> Aber dafür, dass das für und auf PC entwickelt wurde, finde ich die Landschaftsgeometrie ähnlich polygonarm und eckig wie BFBC2. Schade.



Spiel mal Caspian Border 

Battlelog mag ich persönlich sehr gerne.


----------



## Cornholio04 (30. September 2011)

Also mal zu den angeblich so exorbitanten Hardwareanforderungen:
ich spiele das Game auf 1650x1080 auf Ultra, mit 4xMSAA und 16x den anderen Filter(wie auch immer der gerade heißt  ). Und es läuft absolut flüssig ohne murren, egal was los ist aufm Bildschirm. Nun zum System, ich hab nen AMD Phenom 1090(6-Kerner) mit 8GB-RAM(1600MHz) und ne GTX 470AMP! ... da waren wohl die angeblich benötigten 580 im SLI-Gespann dummes Marketinggewäsch. Denn mein PC ist sicher nicht High-End, weder Leistungstechnisch noch preislich. 

BtT: Die Beta gefällt mir sehr gut, läuft auch ohne Probleme( auch nich beim Download, dank Ultrasurf). Aber ich hab nichts anderes erwartet, vorbestellt war es eh schon seit nem halben Jahr 
Und Kerki muss ich Recht geben, Frage 4 ist Nonsens da ich vorher auch angegeben hatte die Karte noch nicht gespielt zu haben. Wie soll ich dann das Fliegen bewerten?


----------



## masterkoron (30. September 2011)

Cornholio04 schrieb:


> Aber ich hab nichts anderes erwartet, vorbestellt war es eh schon seit nem halben Jahr



Ich habs heute morgen wieder abbestellt. Erstmal warten ob das noch bis zum Release anders wird, weil auf eine Counter Strike in Battelfield-Grafik habe ich keine Lust. Aber die Hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntlich immer zuletzt.


----------



## sireristof1332 (30. September 2011)

Ich bin überhaupt nicht zufrieden, hab moh nur wegen beta key gekauft.
1te frechheit nur 2 tage früher 
und die 2te ich kann erst heute zocken.
ich hab ja geahnt das so was kommt aber so argh, finde ich einfach beschiss


----------



## sireristof1332 (30. September 2011)

Cornholio04 schrieb:


> Also mal zu den angeblich so exorbitanten Hardwareanforderungen:
> ich spiele das Game auf 1650x1080 auf Ultra, mit 4xMSAA und 16x den anderen Filter(wie auch immer der gerade heißt  ). Und es läuft absolut flüssig ohne murren, egal was los ist aufm Bildschirm. Nun zum System, ich hab nen AMD Phenom 1090(6-Kerner) mit 8GB-RAM(1600MHz) und ne GTX 470AMP! ... da waren wohl die angeblich benötigten 580 im SLI-Gespann dummes Marketinggewäsch. Denn mein PC ist sicher nicht High-End, weder Leistungstechnisch noch preislich.
> 
> BtT: Die Beta gefällt mir sehr gut, läuft auch ohne Probleme( auch nich beim Download, dank Ultrasurf). Aber ich hab nichts anderes erwartet, vorbestellt war es eh schon seit nem halben Jahr
> Und Kerki muss ich Recht geben, Frage 4 ist Nonsens da ich vorher auch angegeben hatte die Karte noch nicht gespielt zu haben. Wie soll ich dann das Fliegen bewerten?



Die beta hatt nicht die endgültige grafik.
später wird sie sicher noch ins schwitzen kommen


----------



## Kerkilabro (30. September 2011)

hab es ebenfalls storniert, metro ist nicht das was battlefield ausmacht, find die map auswahl für eine BATTLEFIELD Beta eher schlecht! Hab 2std die metro gespielt, danach keine lust mehr weil langweilig. Dice soll mal bitte caspian border aufmachen, denn nur diese map kann BATTLEFIELD zeigen!


----------



## Bl4ckburn (30. September 2011)

sireristof1332 schrieb:


> Ich bin überhaupt nicht zufrieden, hab moh nur wegen beta key gekauft.
> 1te frechheit nur 2 tage früher
> und die 2te ich kann erst heute zocken.
> ich hab ja geahnt das so was kommt aber so argh, finde ich einfach beschiss


 Selbst schuld. Wer kauft sich denn ein Spiel extra für ne Beta und erwartet dann das alles reibungslos läuft?? Ich habe bis dato schon bei einigen Betas mitgemacht und nie leif es reibungslos.

Zum Thema:
Bin etwas enttäuscht. Von den Zerstörungen habe ich mir mehr erwartet, am Ende ist es dann doch wie bei BF: BC2 das nur vorgefertigte Objekte zerstörbar sind. Desweiteren finde ich das ganz mit Origin extrem unübersichtlich und warum kann man Steuerung Sound etc nur einstellen wenn man auf einem Server ist? bzw geht das wirklich nur wenn man ein Game gejoint ist? o_O
Ich hatte ja gehofft es wäre wie bei BF: BC2, ein ganz normales menü so nach dem Motto: Jetzt bin ich im Spiel, kann erstmal was einstellen, hab Übersichtsmenüs usw. und hier ist der Button zum Quick join, da der Serverbrowser usw.

Zu guterletzt ist die Beta bei mir schon gut ein dutzend mal abgestürtzt wenn ich z.B. mit der Waffe (rechte Maustatste) Zielen wollte oder aufgestanden bin aus dem liegen. Dann einmal wurde ich reanimiert, konnte aber nicht schießen. Ich konnte rumlaufen, hüpfen, hinlegen usw. aber keine einzige Waffe abfeuern. o_O 

Positiv finde ich aber, dass das ganze sehr gut läuft ( Flüssig, ohne ruckeln).

Hoffe die paar Fehler werden noch rausgebügelt und die überarbeiten nochmal Origin...


----------



## esaBart (30. September 2011)

Gehts euch noch gut?. Das ist doch keine vollversion .. sondern ne Beta, die zu testzwecken da ist.. auweia und nen Game abbestellen, weil euch gerade die eine Map nicht gefällt. Richtig dünne. Geht cod oder cdd zocken wenn ihr keinen bock auf Realistisches Gameplay habt. Oder geht Golf spielen .. is ja nich zum Aushalten


----------



## desperadoxcap (30. September 2011)

ich glaub so langsam das nur Leute ein comment abgegeben die nur Probleme haben oder einfach nur DUMM sind neinnnnnn dumm zu 100%..


----------



## sireristof1332 (30. September 2011)

Bl4ckburn schrieb:


> Selbst schuld. Wer kauft sich denn ein Spiel extra für ne Beta und erwartet dann das alles reibungslos läuft?? Ich habe bis dato schon bei einigen Betas mitgemacht und nie leif es reibungslos.
> 
> Zum Thema:
> Bin etwas enttäuscht. Von den Zerstörungen habe ich mir mehr erwartet, am Ende ist es dann doch wie bei BF: BC2 das nur vorgefertigte Objekte zerstörbar sind. Desweiteren finde ich das ganz mit Origin extrem unübersichtlich und warum kann man Steuerung Sound etc nur einstellen wenn man auf einem Server ist? bzw geht das wirklich nur wenn man ein Game gejoint ist? o_O
> ...


 Zu diesem zeitpunkt wusste ich auch nicht das nur 2 tage closed is ....
2 wochen oder so denk ich mir wenn ich an closed beta denke.


----------



## Bl4ckburn (30. September 2011)

sireristof1332 schrieb:


> Zu diesem zeitpunkt wusste ich auch nicht das nur 2 tage closed is ....
> 2 wochen oder so denk ich mir wenn ich an closed beta denke.



Ganz ehrlich, ich hätte da auch an mehr als nur 2 Tage gedacht aber dran ändern kann man da jetzt auch nichts mehr. EA hat halt eine schlechte Informations Politik. Für das nächste mal bist du jetzt was schlauer was BETAs bei EA oder gar bei allen Publishern angeht.
Kauf kein Spiel nur für eine BETA, denn wenn man es mal so betrachtet, machen wir gerade die Arbeite, für andere früher mal bezahlt wurden! 

Schon irre wie viele Leute sich um sowas reissen, wenn man bedenkt, dass sicher niemand freiwillig hier ein Auto vom Hersteller XY "testen"  würde mit dem Risiko das die Bremsen o.ä. nicht funktionieren.  Aber das nur so am Rande...


----------



## libbe3181 (30. September 2011)

Mann kann eigentlich nur Metro spielen und mir ist es jetzt wärend einer einzigen Runde passiert das ich 6 mal durch die Welt geflogen bin stumpf durch den Boden  Da passt einiges nicht...Ich kann auch nicht die soooo großen Unterschiede zwischen BFBC2 zu diesem Feststelllen so leid es mir tut....Ich rede nur von dem Gameplay her und nicht sonderlich von der Grafik. Derzeit befriedigt das Spiel nicht meine Erwartungen im Bereich Multiplayer.


----------



## Ronni312 (30. September 2011)

Ich find das Game Klasse ! Mir fehlt nur irgendwie der Commander, aber man kann ja nicht alles haben. Meine Graka wird aber auch schon laut, endlich mal  Sind noch viele Bugs, aber die werden denke ich verschwinden. Ob das reicht bis zum 27ten? 

Aber sonst, gute arbeit DICE !


----------



## dickdurstig (30. September 2011)

absolut unfertige kost und zähes gameplay besonders auf caspian


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (30. September 2011)

Ich persönlich halte das Spiel für overhyped. Es ist ein ganz normaler Shooter, zumindest auf Metro. Bugs hatte ich gestern nicht, obwohl ich da zig-Geschichten drüber gehört habe. Das einzige, was mich gewurmt hat, war gestern ein Spieler, der Rang 30 war und mit ner UMP samt Laservisier mir einen Oneshot nach dem anderen verpasst hat. Die Granaten sind auch etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, die gehen sehr schnell hoch, prallen in einem komischen Winkel ab und wenn sie explodieren dann nur so wie ein kleiner Böller :/

Alles in allem ists ganz nett für zwischendurch, aber, und das ist jetzt nur auf Metro bezogen, es ist für meine keine 50 oder 55 € wert. Nicht einmal 40. Denn der Battlelog ist, meiner Meinung nach, eine Katastrophe. Wo ist das Problem, einen internen Serverbrowser zu programmieren mit ner vernünftigen Freundesliste? Da muss ich alle Freunde, die ich habe, per Suche suchen, und je nach Name kann das echt doof sein. 
Dann kommt die Ingame-Übersicht der Squads. Ich habe es bisher noch nicht geschafft, in ein Squad meiner Wahl zu wechseln. Ich kann nur ein Squad verlassen, wenn ich dann auf "einem Squad beitreten" klicke, komme ich exakt ins selbe wieder rein, während meine Freunde in anderen Squads sind. Nicht einmal das Team kann man scheinbar wechseln bzw. ich habs nicht herausgefunden. 
Meine folgende Aussage bezieht sich nur auf diesen technischen Aspekt, nicht auf das Spiel selbst: Welcher Idiot hat sich so eine sinnlose, unpraktische, nutzlose Drecksscheiße ausgedacht? Was soll der Käse? Was ist an der Squadübersicht verkehrt, die es schon seit BF2 gibt? Einmal ein Menü ausklappen, Squad wählen, fertig. Aber neeein, sowas brauchen wir ja heute nicht mehr -.-


----------



## wurzn (30. September 2011)

desperadoxcap schrieb:


> ich glaub so langsam das nur Leute ein comment abgegeben die nur Probleme haben oder einfach nur DUMM sind neinnnnnn dumm zu 100%..



jo, glaub ich langsam auch....
alle samt haben sie keine ahnung, was ne beta is...
des is mit abstand die best laufende beta, an der ich je teilgenommen hab.
klar sind da bugs, und klar werden die da noch was machen. 
wiso hassen alle metro? weils abgeht wie die sau! rush steht für mehr action. is halt so. darum haben wir ja verschiedene spielmodi. blöd, dass sie uns die vermeintlich schlechtere map im rush gegeben haben. und nur weil CB größer und besser is, ist metro lang nicht so beschissen wie hier von einigen dargestellt


----------



## jo0 (30. September 2011)

Wieso muss man Frage 4 beantworten, auch wenn man vorher ausgewählt hat, dass man die map gar nicht gespielt hat?! Voll bescheuert, hab jetzt einfach irgendwas bei Frage 4 angeklickt...

Und zur Beta: Das Spiel ist eine Baustelle, ich hab noch nie so eine verbuggte Beta von einen Game gespielt. Da sind die ganzen MMO's in der Beta noch bugfreier! Für mich ist das eine Alpha. Zu Release wird das Game doch noch voller Bugs sein. In der kurzen Zeit schaffen die das niemals.

Und was habt ihr immer mit es ist eine Beta, die zum zum Bugs beseitigen da?! Als ob! Die Open Beta dient doch nur hauptsächlich der kostenlosen Werbung für das Spiel!
Was ihr manchmal denkt, echt lächerlich.. Es gab eine Alpha und eine Closed Beta, seitdem hat sich kaum was verändert. Wie lange ist das her?? Sehr lange.. Und die lange dauert es noch bis zum Release?! Nicht mehr lange.. Was sagt uns das?! Das Spiel wird unfertig erscheinen und ihr habt euch so ein Müll gekauft!

Kann man auch ganz gut bei Bad Company 2 ableiten, da wars auch nicht anders, das SPiel ist selbst heute noch buggy. Also hört auf mit euren schön reden. Entweder man findet sich damit ab oder nicht (wie ich) und kauft sich das SPiel eben nicht.
Sowas unterstütze ich doch nicht! Dazu kommt dann noch der ganze Origin Scheiß mit Battlelog (Serversuche im Browser (was für eine bescheuerte Idee!!)

An alle die es kaufen: Viel Spaß auf der Baustelle


----------



## Mentor501 (30. September 2011)

Cornholio04 schrieb:


> Also mal zu den angeblich so exorbitanten Hardwareanforderungen:
> ich spiele das Game auf 1650x1080 auf Ultra, mit 4xMSAA und 16x den anderen Filter(wie auch immer der gerade heißt  ). Und es läuft absolut flüssig ohne murren, egal was los ist aufm Bildschirm. Nun zum System, ich hab nen AMD Phenom 1090(6-Kerner) mit 8GB-RAM(1600MHz) und ne GTX 470AMP! ... da waren wohl die angeblich benötigten 580 im SLI-Gespann dummes Marketinggewäsch. Denn mein PC ist sicher nicht High-End, weder Leistungstechnisch noch preislich.
> 
> BtT: Die Beta gefällt mir sehr gut, läuft auch ohne Probleme( auch nich beim Download, dank Ultrasurf). Aber ich hab nichts anderes erwartet, vorbestellt war es eh schon seit nem halben Jahr
> Und Kerki muss ich Recht geben, Frage 4 ist Nonsens da ich vorher auch angegeben hatte die Karte noch nicht gespielt zu haben. Wie soll ich dann das Fliegen bewerten?


 
Wie oft denn noch?!
DIE BETA GRAFIK IST NICHT FINAL, und: DIE 580iger IM SLI GESPANN BEZOGEN SICH AUF DEN TRIPPLE SCREEN BETRIEB UND WAREN EIG SOGAR NUR WITZIG GEMEINT, ... ernsthaft, ich habs jetzt mal schriftlich herrausgebrüllt damit es auch der letzte versteht,... schlechte Nachrichten kennt witzigerweise sofort jeder, wenn jene sich dann aber als Unwahr herrausstellen oder eie positive Nachricht scheint keiner Informiert zu sein obwohl es tausende Male wiederholt wird, was soll das?!



Kerkilabro schrieb:


> hab es ebenfalls storniert, metro ist nicht das was battlefield ausmacht, find die map auswahl für eine BATTLEFIELD Beta eher schlecht! Hab 2std die metro gespielt, danach keine lust mehr weil langweilig. Dice soll mal bitte caspian border aufmachen, denn nur diese map kann BATTLEFIELD zeigen!


 
Willst du uns einfach nur ärgern oder warum redest du immer noch davon Caspian Border wäre nicht öffentlich zugänglich?!
Die verdammten Passwörter werden sogar hier auf PCGames bekanntgegeben, und ich habe es dir bereits in meinem vorigen Kommentar gesagt!!! 



desperadoxcap schrieb:


> ich glaub so langsam das nur Leute ein comment abgegeben die nur Probleme haben oder einfach nur DUMM sind neinnnnnn dumm zu 100%..


 
Den Eindruck habe ich mittlerweile auch...



jo0 schrieb:


> Wieso muss man Frage 4 beantworten, auch wenn man vorher ausgewählt hat, dass man die map gar nicht gespielt hat?! Voll bescheuert, hab jetzt einfach irgendwas bei Frage 4 angeklickt...
> 
> Und zur Beta: Das Spiel ist eine Baustelle, ich hab noch nie so eine verbuggte Beta von einen Game gespielt. Da sind die ganzen MMO's in der Beta noch bugfreier! Für mich ist das eine Alpha. Zu Release wird das Game doch noch voller Bugs sein. In der kurzen Zeit schaffen die das niemals.


 
Unfug, ich habe schon wesentlich schlimmere Betas erlebt, übrigens sind Bugs, warum auch immer, stark Serverabhängig, bei einigen fällst du in Metro von einem Loch ins andere und zuckelst die ganze Zeit über den Bildschirn, während auf dem anderen Server überhaupt keine Fehler vorkommen.

Caspian Border ist übrigens praktisch komplett Fehlerfrei!



BKA4Free schrieb:


> ABsoluter müll!!! Metro is so was von beschissen...sorry kein BF---da hab ich irgrendwo gelesen das sie sich schämen für BC2???der spast soll sich lieber für den dreck schämen!!!!!
> COD Pleaser!!!Bockmist absoluter-von a bis z----
> Und die geschichte mit kaspian border???WAS SOLL DAS?????kaum 2 zage on ihr wollt mir schon wieder masivv auf die eier gehn???


 
Wie alt bist du? Sechs?
Was soll mit Caspian Border sein?


----------



## wurzn (30. September 2011)

du raffst des battlog einfach nicht? was? und man kann auch team wechseln... mei oh mei, die leute sind echt hart. 
1. du kommst nicht damit klar, viele andere schon.
2. das ist eine beta.

mir persönlich ist des auch fast zuviel. ich bräuchte es nicht. aber wir werden uns damit anfreunden müssen. nicht nur ea wird des so machen.


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (30. September 2011)

Ich zitier mich mal selbst:



> DICE hat mit Operation Metro mist gebaut. Hab bereits ein  paar Runden Caspian Border gezockt und DAS ist Battlefield. Da geht da  viel mehr kaputt, sieht viel besser aus und wer dann mal ein Schwerer MG  hat wummer gehört hat wird sich auch nimmer über dem Sound beschwerern.
> Also  bildet euch bitte kein vorschnelles Urteil wenn ihr nur OM zockt,  versucht nen Capian Border Server zu finden (PW googeln) und urteilt  dann.
> 
> PS Sind die grafik optionen hoch und ultra wirkunglos ihr seht also nur medium grafik.
> ...


PS: Heute wurde das gepached:



> - Die Boden-Deformierung wurde deaktiviert, um Glitches zu verhindern,  bei denen Spieler unter die Map gelangen konnten. Für die  Release-Version gibt es dafür eine richtige Lösung - aus Zeitgründen und  so weiter wird man es für die Open Beta aber einfach deaktivieren.
> - Die "Pre-Round" ist voll aktiviert worden: Man braucht 8 Spieler um  ein Match starten zu können. Danach wird der Start-Countdown auf 10  Sekunden gesetzt.
> - Man hat die meisten Server-Crashes gefixt.
> - Man hat Fixes für das Senden der Informationen am Ende der Runde an  Battlelog, sodass Spieler ihren Fortschritt besser sehen können.


http://www.battlefield-3.org/map-liste-aufgetaucht-beta-patch-tipps.t162354.html


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (30. September 2011)

wurzn schrieb:


> du raffst des battlog einfach nicht? was? und man kann auch team wechseln... mei oh mei, die leute sind echt hart.
> 1. du kommst nicht damit klar, viele andere schon.
> 2. das ist eine beta.
> 
> mir persönlich ist des auch fast zuviel. ich bräuchte es nicht. aber wir werden uns damit anfreunden müssen. nicht nur ea wird des so machen.


 
Meinst du jetzt mich oder was?


----------



## Mentor501 (30. September 2011)

Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> Meinst du jetzt mich oder was?



Ich denke mal: JA
Btw. was das Squad System angeht, so ist jenes noch nicht final wird Gerüchten zufolge aber vielleicht noch samt Commo Rose in die Beta implementiert, die Systeme sein schon vorhanden aber noch zu sehr Fehlerbelastet sodass man es bisher ausgespart hat.


----------



## Blasterishere (30. September 2011)

Also ich frage mich echt was ihr euch alle so beschwert. Zum einen ist es ne Beta, klar das da noch einiges nicht stimmt. Die Metro map ist hammer geil. Von großer Offener Fläche plötzlich in einem beengten Raum um dann wieder in eine Stadtkampf zu kommen ist ein überaus geiles Spielkozept was ich mir von mehr Games wü nschen würde soviel Vielfalt in einer einzigen map zu haben. Ich denke die meisten von den leuten die über die enge meckern sind lieber irgendwo in der pampa mit der sniper am hocken um von ganz weit weg die leute abzuknallen, die ham nunmal in der u-bahn das nachsehen. 
Dann habe ich auch Caspian Border gezockt, wo sich alle alten Hasen sehr wohl fühlen werden. Riesige offene map, für die Sniper/camper unter euch auch viel spaß und für mich infaterie spezi (engineer), mach ich liebend gerne die Gegner und Panzer platt die auf dem Boden sonst so rumlungern. 
Ich bin froh das Dice den Modus Rush hat, da er ein ganz neues Taktische Gefühl mit sich bringt, es macht richtig spaß in guten teams (und die gibt es viele mittlerweile) und mit freunden ein Spiel taktisch anzunehmen und zu dominieren. Ich finde BF3 allein schon die beta viel besser als das ganze BFBC2, welches mich einfach ehere genervt hatte als spaß gemacht.


----------



## Bl4ckburn (30. September 2011)

wurzn schrieb:


> jo, glaub ich langsam auch....
> alle samt haben sie keine ahnung, was ne beta is...
> des is mit abstand die best laufende beta, an der ich je teilgenommen hab.
> klar sind da bugs, und klar werden die da noch was machen.
> wiso hassen alle metro? weils abgeht wie die sau! rush steht für mehr action. is halt so. darum haben wir ja verschiedene spielmodi. blöd, dass sie uns die vermeintlich schlechtere map im rush gegeben haben. und nur weil CB größer und besser is, ist metro lang nicht so beschissen wie hier von einigen dargestellt


 Gut, dass wir dich hier haben, als beta-Voll-Pro....[/ironie]


----------



## ZebrAHeaD010 (30. September 2011)

ich weiß jetzt nicht ob diese frage schon öfters gestellt wurde 
aber ich hab mir die beta jetzt über torrent geladen und sie in den origin game ordner entpackt aber sie wird jetzt ja nicht bei meinen spielen in origin angeizeigt und wenn ich auf die .exe drücke will er einen produkt key haben aber die beta ist doch jetzt offen? !

weiß jemand wie ich das löse oder woher ich den key bekomme?

außerdem : wann darf ich mich denn im battlelog anmelden ich kann nemlich immer noch nich rein?


----------



## danthe (30. September 2011)

Ich habe irgendwie nach wie vor auf nahezu jedem Server extreme Probleme, überhaupt zu spielen. Oft laggt alles so, dass man es eher Freeze nennen muss und man nichts machen kann. Manchmal bin ich aber auch auf Servern, auf denen ich locker 'ne Stunde auf Ultra problemlos völlig flüssig spielen kann. 
An der Grafikkarte dürfte es nicht liegen, ist eine ordentlich übertaktete HD 5850 und auch gut gekühlt.


----------



## Cornholio04 (30. September 2011)

Mentor501 schrieb:


> Wie oft denn noch?!
> DIE BETA GRAFIK IST NICHT FINAL, und: DIE 580iger IM SLI GESPANN BEZOGEN SICH AUF DEN TRIPPLE SCREEN BETRIEB UND WAREN EIG SOGAR NUR WITZIG GEMEINT, ... ernsthaft, ich habs jetzt mal schriftlich herrausgebrüllt damit es auch der letzte versteht,... schlechte Nachrichten kennt witzigerweise sofort jeder, wenn jene sich dann aber als Unwahr herrausstellen oder eie positive Nachricht scheint keiner Informiert zu sein obwohl es tausende Male wiederholt wird, was soll das?!


 
Du musst nicht schreien mein Kleiner  und nein, ich habe anders lautende Meldungen bezüglich der Anfroderungen nicht gelesen. Wenn es diese gab, dann sind sie wohl in den 1.000 BF3 Meldungen die hier täglich erscheinen untergegangen. Ich wollte nur mal meinen Eindruck dazu hier kund tun. Ich weiß auch nicht warum Du Dich hier aufregst als hätt Dir einer deinen Schwanz abgeschnitten und aus nem fahrenden Auto geworfen... hast Du wohl BF 3 programmiert oder warum machst Du jeden der auch nur die leiseste Kritik übt, und dabei im Gegensatz zu Dir total sachlich bleibt, so dermaßen dumm an?

Du solltest wohl lieber Dir selbst die Frage stellen, ob Du erst das Niveau eines Sechsjährigen erreicht hast. 

Immer ruhig bleiben!

Grüße

Corni

Edit: Mal ein Appell an alle: bitte lasst doch diese unnötigen Beleidigungen und Besserwissereien. Da werden Leute bei denen es Probleme gibt als zu dumm oder gar als Hater hingestellt. Ihr solltet euch bewusst machen, dass nur weil es bei Euch wunderbar läuft, dass keinerlei Aussage über x-tausend anders konfigurierte Systeme macht. Spiele auf PCs machen aus den unterschiedlichsten Gründen bei dem einen Ärger und bei einem anderen nicht.


----------



## jo0 (30. September 2011)

ZebrAHeaD010 schrieb:


> ich weiß jetzt nicht ob diese frage schon öfters gestellt wurde
> aber ich hab mir die beta jetzt über torrent geladen und sie in den origin game ordner entpackt aber sie wird jetzt ja nicht bei meinen spielen in origin angeizeigt und wenn ich auf die .exe drücke will er einen produkt key haben aber die beta ist doch jetzt offen? !
> 
> weiß jemand wie ich das löse oder woher ich den key bekomme?
> ...


 
Du brauchst jetzt wieder die Keys. Erst ab 23 Uhr ist es wieder frei und einfach über Origin erhältlich.
Die Keys bekommst du unter http://betakeys.battlefield.com

@Cornholio04 du hast sein Lieblingsspiel* kritisiert und deswegen fühlt er sich angegriffen, der arme

* Lieblingsspiel deswegen, weil ihm die Trailer so beeindruckt haben


----------



## Bl4ckburn (30. September 2011)

danthe schrieb:


> Ich habe irgendwie nach wie vor auf nahezu jedem Server extreme Probleme, überhaupt zu spielen. Oft laggt alles so, dass man es eher Freeze nennen muss und man nichts machen kann. Manchmal bin ich aber auch auf Servern, auf denen ich locker 'ne Stunde auf Ultra problemlos völlig flüssig spielen kann.
> An der Grafikkarte dürfte es nicht liegen, ist eine ordentlich übertaktete HD 5850 und auch gut gekühlt.


 Same hier, hatte auch ein zwei Server wo es garnicht lief, aber dann mit dem dritten server lief es Sahne. Also keine Sorgen, liegt an den Servern.


----------



## ZebrAHeaD010 (30. September 2011)

jo0 schrieb:


> Du brauchst jetzt wieder die Keys. Erst ab 23 Uhr ist es wieder frei und einfach über Origin erhältlich.
> Die Keys bekommst du unter http://betakeys.battlefield.com
> 
> @Cornholio04 du hast sein Lieblingsspiel* kritisiert und deswegen fühlt er sich angegriffen, der arme
> ...


 
der link funktioniert zwar nicht mehr aber trotzdem danke für die info 
und muss ich sie dann neu downloaden direkt bei origin?


----------



## getier (30. September 2011)

ZebrAHeaD010 schrieb:


> ich weiß jetzt nicht ob diese frage schon öfters gestellt wurde
> aber ich hab mir die beta jetzt über torrent geladen und sie in den origin game ordner entpackt aber sie wird jetzt ja nicht bei meinen spielen in origin angeizeigt und wenn ich auf die .exe drücke will er einen produkt key haben aber die beta ist doch jetzt offen? !
> 
> weiß jemand wie ich das löse oder woher ich den key bekomme?
> ...


 
die beta kannst du ohne key (den du mit einer altersverifizierung bekommst) nicht zwischen 6uhr morgens und 23 uhr abends laden. 
solltest du sie dazwischen laden wollen (bzw du hast sie schon eingespielt) musst du einen key beantragen. diesen bekommst du unter
beta.battlefield.de oder betas.battlefield.de

ich weiß aber nicht in welchen zustand die server sind. ich hab sie mir deshalb um 23 uhr runtergeladen weil in den 8 stunden zwischen 15 uhr und 23 uhr nichts gegangen ist.


----------



## jo0 (30. September 2011)

ZebrAHeaD010 schrieb:


> der link funktioniert zwar nicht mehr aber trotzdem danke für die info
> und muss ich sie dann neu downloaden direkt bei origin?


 
Oh sorry, habe mich vertippt. http://betakeys.battlefield.de so ist es richtig.
Und nein, du musst sie nicht neu Downloaden.



Mentor501 schrieb:


> Unfug, ich habe schon wesentlich schlimmere   Betas erlebt, übrigens sind Bugs, warum auch immer, stark   Serverabhängig, bei einigen fällst du in Metro von einem Loch ins andere   und zuckelst die ganze Zeit über den Bildschirn, während auf dem   anderen Server überhaupt keine Fehler vorkommen.
> 
> Caspian Border ist übrigens praktisch komplett Fehlerfrei!


 
Unfug?! Was ist dann das: Battlelog / Sign in to the Open Beta oder das: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2826564925938812300/ Das ganze Forum ist voll davon! Es quillt bald über voller Bugs. Unzählige Threads...
Und was soll da Server abhängig sein? Es läuft auf jeden Server die gleiche Software. Du hattest wohl einfach nur Glück, das mal das und mal das und auch mal nichts auftaucht, ganz einfach.


----------



## X3niC (30. September 2011)

Was mir am besten gefällt endlich fühlen sich die Waffen wie Waffen an...Der Rückstoß passt, auf Entfernung wird man wirklich gezwungen Feuerstöße zu machen bzw den Einzelschuss modus zu nutzen das war meiner Meinung nach ähnlich in Bf2...Super!


----------



## X3niC (30. September 2011)

Cornholio04 schrieb:


> Ich weiß auch nicht warum Du Dich hier aufregst als hätt Dir einer deinen Schwanz abgeschnitten und aus nem fahrenden Auto geworfen...



Schonmal den Film 11:14 gesehen?xD


----------



## stawacz (30. September 2011)

also ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen das mir die maps recht gut  gefallen,,alle beide,,,nur caspian border lief irgendwie nich ganz  flüssig,vieleicht lags auch einfach an der menge der spieler,,,metro  hingegen läuft super flüssig alles auf hoch und texturen auf ultra,,

was mir aufn sack geht is diese dämliche taschenlampe-.-  und ich  finds schade das die server schon geschlossen wurden, hätte gern heut  abend mit freunden nochmal getestet 						​


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (30. September 2011)

Mentor501 schrieb:


> Ich denke mal: JA
> Btw. was das Squad System angeht, so ist jenes noch nicht final wird Gerüchten zufolge aber vielleicht noch samt Commo Rose in die Beta implementiert, die Systeme sein schon vorhanden aber noch zu sehr Fehlerbelastet sodass man es bisher ausgespart hat.


 
Dann sollte er, statt rumzumeckern, lieber erklären wie man das Team wechselt. Ich meine, tut mir leid, ich bin den alten Battlefield-Teilen aufgewachsen. Da war es noch so umständlich, dass wir auf die Flagge bzw. auf den Namen des gegnerischen Teams klicken mussten, um dorthin zu joinen, oder, um jetzt mal BC2 als Beispiel zu nehmen, man hat einfach auf "Team wechseln" geklickt. Hey ich kann ich nichts dafür, dass ich noch zu den alten Knackern gehöre, die an das alte, brüchige, buganfällige und total komplizierte System gewöhnt sind. Gleiches auch mit dem Squadwechsel. Vielleicht hätte man einen Kindergartenbetreuer pro Server bereitstellen sollen, der uns BF-Opas mal zeigt, wie man richtig vom Alpha ins Charlie-Squad wechselt, denn das ganze scheint wohl in der gewaltigen, unübersichtlichen Informationsflut, die einem im Spawn-menü erwartet, wohl untergegangen zu sein, man musste sogar schon ganz genau gucken, um "Deploy" zu finden ... von anderen Optionen ganz zu schweigen, wird ja alles von Diagrammen und Tabellen verdeckt. 
Ach, oder muss ich gar auf den Desktop wechseln, um das Squad bzw. das Team wechseln zu können? Geht das etwa auch nur über das Battlelog? Wundert mich, dass man noch nicht übers Battlelog nachladen muss ... aber hey, ich bin nur ein alter BF-Veteran der sich gerade fragt WAS zum Teufel eigentlich abgeht. Ignoriert mich ruhig.


----------



## Nick1313 (30. September 2011)

Bei mir ist's ziemlich komisch; das Spiel läuft auf Mittel perfekt aber sobald ich an 2 verschiedene Stellen im Spiel komme, dropt die Framerate total. Das ist einmal der Checkpoint bei Caspian Border und einmal der letzte Abschnitt bei OP Metrosexual. Ich hab echt keinen Schimmer warum das so ist.


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (30. September 2011)

Wer (Grafik-)probleme hat soll den Aero Effekt in Windows deaktivieren, bei mir hat das eingies gebracht.


----------



## stawacz (30. September 2011)

NilsonNeo4 schrieb:


> Wer (Grafik-)probleme hat soll den Aero Effekt in Windows deaktivieren, bei mir hat das eingies gebracht.


 

wo mach ich das?

mfg


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (30. September 2011)

stawacz schrieb:


> wo mach ich das?
> 
> mfg


 
Ordner in dem  BF3 installiert ist (in Origin nach Pfad gucken, geht in den Optionen) --> rechsklik auf bf3.exe --> Eigenschaften --> Kombabilität --> haken bei " Virtuelle Disigns deaktivieren" und "Desktopgestalltung deaktiviern" und "programm als admin ausführen" --> übernehmen --> ok --> fertig.

sobald bf3 über das battlelog gestartet wird aero deaktiviert (transparenz der fenster verschwindet etc.) und nach beenden der beta wird wieder aktiviert.


----------



## Cornholio04 (30. September 2011)

X3niC schrieb:


> Schonmal den Film 11:14 gesehen?xD


 
Jepp  aber er wird hier ja nicht abgeschnitten, er "verliert" ihn ja eher durch ne Vollbremsung... der Spruch ist aus Fight Club geklaut


----------



## PsyMagician (30. September 2011)

Hmm und wie kann ich jetzt das Ergebnis der Umfrage begutachten, wenn ich selber nicht drann teilnehme, weil ich die Beta nicht gezockt hab?


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (30. September 2011)

PsyMagician schrieb:


> Hmm und wie kann ich jetzt das Ergebnis der Umfrage begutachten, wenn ich selber nicht drann teilnehme, weil ich die Beta nicht gezockt hab?


 
Warten bis die Ergebnisse per Artikel oder Update veröffentlich werden. Auch für Teilnehmer ist das Ergebnis nicht sichtbar.


----------



## stawacz (30. September 2011)

NilsonNeo4 schrieb:


> Ordner in dem  BF3 installiert ist (in Origin nach Pfad gucken, geht in den Optionen) --> rechsklik auf bf3.exe --> Eigenschaften --> Kombabilität --> haken bei " Virtuelle Disigns deaktivieren" und "Desktopgestalltung deaktiviern" und "programm als admin ausführen" --> übernehmen --> ok --> fertig.
> 
> sobald bf3 über das battlelog gestartet wird aero deaktiviert (transparenz der fenster verschwindet etc.) und nach beenden der beta wird wieder aktiviert.


 

coole sache,danke für die mühe


----------



## Goldbaersche (30. September 2011)

Schön, dass man bei der Heli- und Jetfrage auch abstimmen konnte, "Hab Caspian Borders nicht gespielt"....
[/ironie off]
Hab jetzt einfach nett markiert....ändert das mal!


----------



## Donalds (30. September 2011)

bei mir is folgendes: ich klick auf server joinen aber es passiert nichts- "joining server" steht da aber mehr nicht!
Bitte um Hilfe!!


----------



## Immo (30. September 2011)

Goldbaersche schrieb:


> Schön, dass man bei der Heli- und Jetfrage auch abstimmen konnte, "Hab Caspian Borders nicht gespielt"....
> [/ironie off]
> Hab jetzt einfach nett markiert....ändert das mal!


 
Oder "Habe keins von beiden gespielt/gesteuert", so wie bei mir...kam halt nicht dazu


----------



## jo0 (30. September 2011)

Donalds ahst du das Plugin installiert?


----------



## Kerusame (30. September 2011)

mein Fazit: BF3 fühlt sich eher wie "Modern Company" an... also keinesfalls wie ein "würdiger" BF2-Nachfolger... ist aber im Vergleich zu Bad Company auf jeden Fall besser geworden...

Was mich extremstens nervt ist Battlelog - eine besch....eidenere Idee gabs nicht seit George Bush zum Präsidenten gewählt wurde....


----------



## Goldbaersche (30. September 2011)

Immo schrieb:


> Oder "Habe keins von beiden gespielt/gesteuert", so wie bei mir...kam halt nicht dazu


 Nee, wo es um die Steuerung vom Heli und/oder Jet geht, da kann mans halt nur bewerten, obwohl mans nur bei Caspian Border testen kann, wenn ich mich richtig erinner.


----------



## PCBattlefield (30. September 2011)

Fazit:

Grafik: 9/10
Steuerung: 8/10 
Sound: 10/10

Wenn dann die finale Version raus ist, wird die Grafik ja noch besser


----------



## stawacz (30. September 2011)

also bei mir gehts im moment garnich mehr.....klick bei origin auf B3 starten aber nix passiert...noch einer das problem?


----------



## Sirius89 (30. September 2011)

Kerusame schrieb:


> mein Fazit: BF3 fühlt sich eher wie "Modern Company" an... also keinesfalls wie ein "würdiger" BF2-Nachfolger... ist aber im Vergleich zu Bad Company auf jeden Fall besser geworden...
> 
> Was mich extremstens nervt ist Battlelog - eine besch....eidenere Idee gabs nicht seit George Bush zum Präsidenten gewählt wurde....


 

Wie sollte sich denn ein würdiger BF Nachfolger anfühlen von den Waffen her?Willste so wie in BF2 damals auch total veraltetes Waffenhandling haben?

Also echt ma.So is schon ganz cool auf jeden Fall.


Mein Fazit:Ungefähr die verbuggteste Beta die ich jemals mitgespielt habe aber das game macht einfach unglaublich Laune.
Waffen fühlen sich gut an,Grafik is ja wohl mal allererste Sahne,Sound is mal wieder grandios so wie in BC2 schon.Das handling der Fahrzeuge (vor allem helicopter) muss noch bissl überarbeitet werden.

Operation Meatgrinder is nich so meins aber Caspian Border,mein lieber Scholli,das is wieder Battlefield so wie man es in Erinnerung hat. 
Riesige Maps mit Fahrzeugen und 64 Spielern YEAH! \o/


----------



## Flo66R6 (30. September 2011)

Wie soll ich denn Frage 4 beantworten, ohne geflogen zu sein, geschweige denn das Glück zu haben die Map spielen zu können?

Grüße,
Flo


----------



## endmaster (30. September 2011)

Verändert mal bitte frage 4, für die, die kein caspian Border gespielt haben


----------



## jo0 (30. September 2011)

Flo66R6 schrieb:


> Wie soll ich denn Frage 4 beantworten, ohne geflogen zu sein, geschweige denn das Glück zu haben die Map spielen zu können?
> 
> Grüße,
> Flo


 
Das Problem hatte ich auch, habe einfach die einfach die mittlere Antwort angeklickt, also eher durchschnittlich, was anderen kann man nicht machen, ganz schön blöd so was..


----------



## Kerusame (30. September 2011)

please vote against battlelog http://bit.ly/nCrqDz


----------



## cinos (30. September 2011)

Nur nochmal zu Erinnerung, die Beta läuft ausschließlich mit dx10. Und nicht davon täuschen lassen das man in den settings die option ultra zur Auswahl hat. Hat man auch ja aber bringt nichts.


----------



## Tarnsocke (30. September 2011)

Nach ca. 2 Stunden Metro hab ich ein durchwachsenes Gefühl. 
Die Map selbst sagt mir nicht zu, allerdings wirds ja nicht die einzige sein . Auch das Battlelog find' ich an und für sich klasse - nur das fehlende Hauptmenü (im klassischen sinne) fehlt mir sehr. Ich will nicht die Grafikeinstellungen innerhalb einer Runde bearbeiten müssen (vor allem da alles Weg ist sobald man stirbt). 
Die Squadauswahl aus BF2 fehlt mir auch. 
Alles andere (Bugs, Abstürze, ...) - damn, its beta 
Das Spielgefühl ist hingegen super. Da eine Neuauflage von Karkand; wow! Trozdem weis ich noch nicht, ob ich es bei Release kaufe. Zumindest eine weitere Map (im Conquest-Modus) würde ich noch gerne spielen. Wundert mich eh, das für die Beta Rush ausgesucht wurde. Batllefield verbinde ich halt mit dem Conquest-Modus...


----------



## dickdurstig (30. September 2011)

also die helis sind alle abgestürzt ob ich mit drin sass oder nicht jedesmal wenn das ding hoch ging gings gleich wieder richtung erde


----------



## matze214 (30. September 2011)

cinos schrieb:


> Nur nochmal zu Erinnerung, die Beta läuft ausschließlich mit dx10. Und nicht davon täuschen lassen das man in den settings die option ultra zur Auswahl hat. Hat man auch ja aber bringt nichts.


 du erzählst einen mist die beta läuft mit Dx10 und Dx 11 woher ich das weiß drück mal : strg + alt + s , dann kommen die fps und der renderer also erstmal sich informieren bevor man was schreibt


----------



## Mentor501 (30. September 2011)

Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> Dann sollte er, statt rumzumeckern, lieber erklären wie man das Team wechselt. Ich meine, tut mir leid, ich bin den alten Battlefield-Teilen aufgewachsen. Da war es noch so umständlich, dass wir auf die Flagge bzw. auf den Namen des gegnerischen Teams klicken mussten, um dorthin zu joinen, oder, um jetzt mal BC2 als Beispiel zu nehmen, man hat einfach auf "Team wechseln" geklickt. Hey ich kann ich nichts dafür, dass ich noch zu den alten Knackern gehöre, die an das alte, brüchige, buganfällige und total komplizierte System gewöhnt sind. Gleiches auch mit dem Squadwechsel. Vielleicht hätte man einen Kindergartenbetreuer pro Server bereitstellen sollen, der uns BF-Opas mal zeigt, wie man richtig vom Alpha ins Charlie-Squad wechselt, denn das ganze scheint wohl in der gewaltigen, unübersichtlichen Informationsflut, die einem im Spawn-menü erwartet, wohl untergegangen zu sein, man musste sogar schon ganz genau gucken, um "Deploy" zu finden ... von anderen Optionen ganz zu schweigen, wird ja alles von Diagrammen und Tabellen verdeckt.
> Ach, oder muss ich gar auf den Desktop wechseln, um das Squad bzw. das Team wechseln zu können? Geht das etwa auch nur über das Battlelog? Wundert mich, dass man noch nicht übers Battlelog nachladen muss ... aber hey, ich bin nur ein alter BF-Veteran der sich gerade fragt WAS zum Teufel eigentlich abgeht. Ignoriert mich ruhig.


 

Du bist nicht der einzige Alte Hase hier, ich spiele Battlefield auch schon seit 1942 und es gibt hier im Forum sicherlich noch mehr von der Sorte, nur scheine ich lesen zu können.  Nein Spaß beiseite, klar ist das ne Umstellung, aber DICE will eh nochmal alles umkrempeln und übersichtlicher machen, das hier in der Beta ist lediglich ne Übergangslösung, was Team wechseln angeht habe ich dort lediglich auf Switch Team geklickt, weis selber gerade nicht wo das Stand, aber Esc. drücken hilft meist, und wenns da nicht steht stehts im Auswahlmenue.



matze214 schrieb:


> du erzählst einen mist die beta läuft mit Dx10 und Dx 11 woher ich das weiß drück mal : strg + alt + s , dann kommen die fps und der renderer also erstmal sich informieren bevor man was schreibt


 
 Edit:Ich denke worauf er hinaus wollte war lediglich das Tesselation für Spielfiguren und Co noch nicht aktiviert ist sowie andere DX11 Effekte. Ich glaube auch nicht jemals DX11 in der Info gelesen zu haben, kann mich aber irren. 
Das die Beta so oder so nicht die finale Grafik zeigt sondern nur einen Medium-High-Low Mix muss hier aber ja nicht schon wieder erwähnt werden oder?!


----------



## cinos (30. September 2011)

das tool ntune meldet jedoch nur dx 10 und nicht dx11 bei BF3. was glaubst du warum hier Leute die alles aufs höchste eingestellt haben mit über 50 fps laufen, und die haben keine 580 oder ne 6000er von ati sondern sowas wie 460/470 sprich 5000er radeon ???


----------



## Mentor501 (30. September 2011)

Sirius89 schrieb:


> Wie sollte sich denn ein würdiger BF Nachfolger anfühlen von den Waffen her?Willste so wie in BF2 damals auch total veraltetes Waffenhandling haben?
> 
> Also echt ma.So is schon ganz cool auf jeden Fall.
> 
> ...



Also wenn BF3 kein würdiger Nachfolger ist (im Conquest Modus) wird es niemals einen würdigen Nachfolger "irgendeines" Spiels geben!

Die verbuggteste Beta ist es übrigens mit Sicherheit nicht, ich frage mich warum alle das immer wieder behaupten, nicht in jedem Server sinkt man in den Boden ein und das ist praktisch der einzige Major-Bug der mir nach Stunden langem Spielen je aufgefallen ist, CB hatte diesen Bodenglitch erst gar nicht, zumindest nicht bei mir und auch in keinem YT Video ist dieser Fehler zu sehen!

Noch was: WEHE ihr beschwert euch bei DICE über die Fahrzeugsteuerung, dann werd ich sauer.
Endlich ist mal wieder Können gefragt wenn man mit nem Heli unterwegs ist (meine sind nie eigenständig abgestürzt, weder zum Zeitpunkt wenn ich Pilot war noch wenn ich Gunner war, man braucht halt nur Feingefühl,... und im fertigen Spiel halt nen Joystick, so wie früher eben (auch wenn die Helis sogar noch nen Tacken härter zu fliegen sind als in BF2).
Die Jets können sogar Grundschulkinder fliegen, lediglich das Zielen ist knackig, und irgendwie habe ich es nie geschafft Raketen zu benutzen, naja.


----------



## mimc1 (30. September 2011)

cinos schrieb:


> das tool ntune meldet jedoch nur dx 10 und nicht dx11 bei BF3. was glaubst du warum hier Leute die alles aufs höchste eingestellt haben mit über 50 fps laufen, und die haben keine 580 oder ne 6000er von ati sondern sowas wie 460/470 sprich 5000er radeon ???


 Kan ich irgendwie nicht glauben


----------



## DerDuke13 (30. September 2011)

irre ich mich (battlefield 1943,2,bad company 2 usw sind ja schon ne weile her^^) oder stirbt man in battlefield 3 nun deutlich schneller? erinnert mich ein wenig an cod .
was mich persönlich noch nervt ist das das ganze viel zu einfach geraten ist , ich mochte battlefield immer weil es etwas herausfordernder als die anderen konsorten war. im neuen ableger stell ich mich nur kurz mit der rpg+ständer hin und nichts kommt vorbei xD.Ein absolutes unding ist in meinen augen auch das neue hauptmenü und die zahlosen grafikbugs. die beta hat mir unterm strich zwar spaß gemacht aber es war auch irgendwie ernüchternd -.-, vil liegts dran das mir rush nie besonders gefallen hat, aba caspian border wurde ja entfernt und jetzt  fehlt mir irwie ein richtiger vergleich zu den vor-battlefields


----------



## schattenlord98 (30. September 2011)

mimc1 schrieb:


> Kan ich irgendwie nicht glauben


 
Naja, die HD 5970 hat schon ordenlich Power


----------



## xxxm84 (30. September 2011)

---Zitat: (Original von cinos;9358185)
das tool ntune meldet jedoch nur dx 10 und nicht dx11 bei BF3. was glaubst du warum hier Leute die alles aufs höchste eingestellt haben mit über 50 fps laufen, und die haben keine 580 oder ne 6000er von ati sondern sowas wie 460/470 sprich 5000er radeon ???---

Mein Beitrag:
Was für ein Quatsch...bei Battlefield 3 beta kann man per tastenkombi strg+alt+s die infos abrufen von fps und direct x!!! Kann ja sein das du nur aud dx 10 spielst weil keine dx 11 fähige Karte hast!!! Schon ma überlegt??????? *Kopfschüttel*


----------



## PhenomTaker (30. September 2011)

Ich kann leider nicht abstimmen, da ich die Flugzeuge und Helis nicht testen konnte, mittlerweile sind die Server nicht mehr verfügbar und die Frage darf man leider nicht auslassen.
Es fehlt daher die Möglichkeit "Habe ich nie probiert", ohne die würde ich nur fälschlicherweise etwas ankreuzen.
Somit kann ich an der Umfrage leider nicht teilnehmen.


----------



## Paaschi89 (30. September 2011)

Passt nicht ganz, aber hat jemand von euch evtl. die Ahnung, wie ich die Beta bei der PS3 zum Laufen bringe?
Leider erhalte ich bei der PC - Beta seit Tagen nur eine Fehlermeldung, möchte somit mal die Beta mit der PS3 ausprobieren.
Nur unter dem PSN - Store finde ich die Beta nicht.

Was muss ich machen?


----------



## Demanufacture (30. September 2011)

Hallo Leute

Da ich an der Beta nicht teilgenommen habe, wollte ich zwei Fragen stellen:

1. Konnte man die Luftfahrzeuge mit einem Joystick steuern oder nur mit Maus?
2. War/ist es möglich die Maussensibität separat für den Soldaten und die Fahrzeuge einzustellen? So wie es damals bei BF2 möglich war?

Gruß


----------



## DaDeluXeVB (30. September 2011)

Rush Modus gehört von Battlefield gebannt !!


----------



## AUT-HK-MOTO6 (30. September 2011)

Paaschi89 schrieb:


> Passt nicht ganz, aber hat jemand von euch evtl. die Ahnung, wie ich die Beta bei der PS3 zum Laufen bringe?
> Leider erhalte ich bei der PC - Beta seit Tagen nur eine Fehlermeldung, möchte somit mal die Beta mit der PS3 ausprobieren.
> Nur unter dem PSN - Store finde ich die Beta nicht.
> 
> Was muss ich machen?



Komisch! Ich habe mir gestern schon die Beta aus dem Playstation Store gezogen und gespielt, bei "Suche" hab ich nur "Battlefield" eingegeben, in der Liste war die Beta dann dabei!


----------



## Kerkilabro (30. September 2011)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!<===Rudeltier nach: Rushmodus gehört von Battlefield gebannt


----------



## Kwengie (30. September 2011)

Frage 4 mit der Steuerung, wie ich diese finde, kann ich noch nicht beantworten, da ich Caspian Border noch nicht gespielt habe, da noch paßwortgeschützt.

Mir ist es nur ein Rätsel,
wie Dice eigentlich eine schlauchige Rush-Map als Beta anpreisen konnte, obwohl das Herzstück Battlefields der Conquest ist. Rush kann ich seit BC2 nichts abgewinnen und ich habe keine Lust, dauernd nach vorne zu laufen, damit der Verteidiger mich abknallen kann. Rush besitzt aufgrund seiner kleinen schlauchförmigen Kartenform keine großartige Taktik, so daß man den Feind, also den Verteidiger von hinten oder von der Seite angreifen kann.
Er weiß, daß der Angreifer von vorne kommen muß und gestern habe ich mich gefragt, wo eigentlich der Spaß bleibt, da der Angreifer sich wieder liegenderweise in seine Deckung hinter einer Mauer begeben kann. Dies habe ich noch aus der Killcam gesehen.

Das ganze Drumherum mit den Coundowns gefällt mir nicht und ich vermisse mein altes Menü mit dem IngameTrailer, wie bisher jedes Battlefield dies besaß und die wuchtige Theme fehlt mir sehr. Die heizt ordentlich ein, wie ich finde.


----------



## Kwengie (30. September 2011)

DaDeluXeVB schrieb:


> Rush Modus gehört von Battlefield gebannt !!


 
für mich ist das ein neuartiges Spiel, was mit Battlefield nichts zu tun hat.
Ist meine Meinun und Rush mag ich seit BC2 überhaupt nicht.


----------



## AUT-HK-MOTO6 (30. September 2011)

Ich kann mich der Meinung nur anschliessen. RUSH RAUS AUS BF!!!!
Echte BF Veteranen spielen Conquest, wobei es endlich an der Zeit wäre immer nur einen Stützpunkt einnehmen zu können, um den Kampf auf diesen einen Punkt zu konzentrieren.


----------



## E-K0 (30. September 2011)

BF3 Rock!! Metro ist nicht ganz mein ding, aber abgesehen davon schauts gut aus 
Caspian Boarder hingegen ist eine Wucht, die Weitläufigkeit und Optik ist einfach Hammer.

Wer Caspian Boarder nicht gespielt hat, hat BF3 noch nicht wirklich gespielt 


Die Sounds sind extrem gut umgesetzt und wirkt sehr stimmig,
in Gefächten kommt man sich vor als ob man mitten drin wäre,
 die Kugeln und Raketen die an einen vorbei zischen runden das ganze noch ab.
Super arbeit vom Sound Team.


Klar die Bugs sind nerfig, aber da es eine Beta ist, muss man damit rechnen

Mein Vorbestellung bleit, freue mich aufs Release um die andren maps zu sehen


----------



## immortal15 (30. September 2011)

ich kaufs aber werde metro nicht spielen


----------



## zwxk (30. September 2011)

Mhh so nach den ersten Stunden ist jetzt mein Eindruck recht ernüchternd...
Eigentlich hab' ich mich richtig auf Battlefield 3 gefreut, sowohl graphisch als auch gameplaymäßig. Die Optik ist auch ausgezeichnet, tolle Animationen (hüpfen, gleiten, hinwerfen etc) und auch der Sound ist gewohnte Spitzenklasse.

Trotzdem bin ich mit dem Spiel nicht ganz warm geworden. Zum einen ist da die wiedereingeführte Möglichkeit des Hinlegens, was nicht unbedingt dem Spiel dienlich ist. Zum anderen scheint man recht schnell zu sterben, trifft aber oft einmal Gegner mit Headshots, wo man gar nicht richtig gezielt hat. Die Partien die ich bis jetzt gespielt habe waren dann meist mehr gecampe, wo noch dazu das halbe Team irgendwo in den Büschen versteckt/verdeckt im Gelände liegt.
In Kombination mit dem Mapdesign der bekannten Karte wird für mich das ganze recht unübersichtlich, man kommt nicht wirklich hinein.

Und dann wären da noch die ganzen Bugs/Interface/Origin. Bezüglich Bugs/Balancing fürchte ich wird sich nicht mehr viel tun, der Release ist ja bald und das Spiel will ja auch noch gepresst, verpackt und verschifft werden 
Mit Origin kann ich mich auch nicht recht anfreunden – mag ja sein dass man da noch einiges selbst besser einstellen kann, aber derzeit lauft das für mich so ab:
Ich starte Origin, melde mich an, drücke auf Battlefield. Das öffnet mir den Firefox. Da ich allerdings Flashblock benutzte und dubiose EA-Plugins in meinem Firefox nichts verloren habe, verwende ich dafür den Internetexplorer (warum kann ich den nicht als Standard für Origin setzen?).
Also dort nochmal angemeldet und dann endlich Serversuchen (wie immer bei DICE: das haut nicht so toll hin, der 27/32 Server hat keinen Platz, selbst nach „Aktualisieren“ zeigt er noch freie Plätze).
Und dann hab ich bereits 2 Programme laufen nur um dann mit dem Dritten endlich das Spiel zu starten....

Ich bin jetzt echt schwer am überlegen ob ich mir dann hole – derzeit würd ich das alte BC2 vorziehen und das ist bei weitem nicht fehle-r/kritikfrei!


----------



## fabiVKH (30. September 2011)

Also erstmal zur Beta. Macht einen Riesenspaß. Waffen fühlen sich gut und sehr authentisch an. Der Sound sowie die Grafik tun Ihr übriges! Auch die Map "Operation Metro" ist gut durchdacht. Es gibt keine optimale Camperposition, da jeder Raum mindestens 2 Eingänge hat. 

Jetzt zu Euch. ^^ Witzig finde ich, wie sich alle über den RUSH Modi aufregen und fordern: RUSH raus!
Spätestens im finalen Spiel wird es viele Server geben die auf Conquest setzen. 
Je mehr Modi ein Spiel hat, desto besser!

Hoffe, dass auch Caspian Border bald frei zugänglich in der Beta laufen wird.

MfG
Avra


----------



## IlllIIlllI (30. September 2011)

am schlimmsten is ja wohl der lag mit nem ping von 30 hab ich mindestens noch 200 millisekunden verzögerung  und das is für mich unspielbar


----------



## E-K0 (30. September 2011)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> am schlimmsten is ja wohl der lag mit nem ping von 30 hab ich mindestens noch 200 millisekunden verzögerung  und das is für mich unspielbar


 
ne also lags habe ich eigentlich gut umgangen, seit closed nur 2 server erwischt (Caspian Boarder)


----------



## madmax70 (30. September 2011)

Spielt Sims oder Doom 3 ihr Luschen......HaHaHa.....


----------



## E-K0 (30. September 2011)

was mir auffällt ist das leute immer nur alles am runtermachen sind, erst ziehen sie über cod her
dann über die konsollen
und zu guter letzt über bf3 selbst

Medien zeigen ihre Wirkung, immer nur das negative sehen


Schaut doch mal das an was sehr gut geworden ist, die optik und sounds sind hammer
maps sind gut durchdacht, klar sagt metro nicht milionen von leuten zu aber BF3 wird ja nicht nur diese map haben xD


lags, bugs und Stabilität sowie Performance kann man fixen und wird sicher auch gemacht,
dennoch ziehen alle über Dice her das sie BF3 in den sand gesetzt hätten,
haben dabei aber nichtmal das ganze (fertige) spiel gesehen xD


----------



## madmax70 (30. September 2011)

Und ein Tipp für die Camperkiddys:Es gibt viele Büsche,da kannst dann liegen und warten bis wer kommt,.....ich komm von hinten,manchmal alleine,manchmal zu zweit......


----------



## madmax70 (30. September 2011)

was du sagst ist blablablkabpoiuhpsouihgpiosughs..


----------



## madmax70 (30. September 2011)

und vorallem,der hype wird suspekttttt...


----------



## uglygames (30. September 2011)

Mir persöhnlich so *biep*egal was andere sagen.
Ich bin eigentlich kein so großer Battlefield Fan, mochte BF1942 sehr und fand BFBC2 auch ganz nett.
Aber BF3 ist einfach grandios!
Das Gefühl im Spiel ist so etwas von bombastisch, ständig fliegen einen Kugeln um die Ohren, man bekommt Deckung oder gibt Sperrfeuer um Kollegen zu helfen, deckt den Rücken, pürscht vor usw.
Einfach genial, dabei mochte ich den RUSH-Modus in Bad Company 2 nie!
Aber jetzt liebe ich ihn mit samt der neuen Metro map, einfach genial.
Die erste Hälfte ist groß, für sniper und man muss viel Deckung nehmen, dann der Mittelteil, dort muss man um Ecken aufpassen und durch U-Bahnwagons rennen und im Dritten und letzten Abschnitt in der Stadt ist es dann ein Mischmasch zwischen Distans und Nahkampf, einfach toll!
Auf jedenfall sowas von gekauft!

Edit:
Richtig schlimm finde ich nur die heulenden primitiven Spieler die sich über alles und jeden aufregen wie man hier ja leider auch sieht.
Die am lautesten schrein sind meistens ganz genauso.


----------



## E-K0 (30. September 2011)

was wird das 3 nix sagende posts hintereinander.

Hype hin oder her.

Die Erwartungen macht man sich selbst.
Meine sind alle erfüllt worden

Edit:
@uglygames

so sehe ich das auch, es wirkt so als ob die leute dauernd krampfhaft nach gründen suchen worüber sie sich wieder aufregen können sei der grund auch noch so klein oder lächerlich wird er ganz groß aufgezogen


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (30. September 2011)

Zu erst war ich auch etwas ernüchtert, aber jetzt 9 Stunden un 34 Minuten Ingame später bin ich hell auf begeistert. Wenn man über die paar Bugs die ich hab, hinwegsieht, die ersten Waffen und Aufsätze freigeschaltet hat und die Map kennt macht das echt Laune. Nur die Map ist schlecht gebalenced. Als angreifer verliert man fast immer. entweder scheitert man bei der zweiten Station an A oder bei der dritten an B.
Aber ansonsten noch ein paar schönheitsfehler aber nix was mir die vorfreude trübt.


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (30. September 2011)

Ich will ja nicht meckern, aber gibt es schon Hacks für das Game? Ist echt fürchterlich, wie oft ich durch nen Oneshot gekillt werde. Mir ist auch ein paar mal passiert, dass ich mich an jemanden anschleiche, er sich umdreht, mich erschießt, und sich wieder in seine alte Position begibt. Sehr nett war es auch, als ich hinter ner Betonwand saß und jemand DURCH die Wand schoss (wird wohl eher n Bug gewesen sein). Wenn das gewollt ist, dann frage ich mich, warum ich mit meiner Waffe die Scheiben der Metro-Bahnen nicht zerstören kann ...
Am geilsten ist immer noch, wie oft ich die Pistole eingesetzt habe. Ich schieße jemanden in den Kopf -> nichts passiert, er zuckt nur. Dann schieße ich zweimal und treffe seinen Torso, 50% HP. Er seinerseits, auch mit ner Pistole, schießt einmal auf mich -> tot. What the hell? 
Und seit wann ist es möglich im RENNEN zu schießen? An die zehn mal wurde ich getötet weil einer um die Ecke gehechtet kam (er hatte wirklich den Sprint an), gibt mir nen oneshot, ich treffe in der Zeit mit 4 Kugeln -> 40 % HP hat er noch. 

Ernsthaft, was zum Teufel?


----------



## Mantelhuhn (30. September 2011)

ich war voll gehyptet, am anfang nicht besonders befriedigt, nach 2 stunden süchtig, denn das gameplay ist letzten endes genial (am anfang sehr unausgeglichen, gibt sich aber)


----------



## E-K0 (30. September 2011)

Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> Ich will ja nicht meckern, aber gibt es schon Hacks für das Game? Ist echt fürchterlich, wie oft ich durch nen Oneshot gekillt werde. Mir ist auch ein paar mal passiert, dass ich mich an jemanden anschleiche, er sich umdreht, mich erschießt, und sich wieder in seine alte Position begibt. Sehr nett war es auch, als ich hinter ner Betonwand saß und jemand DURCH die Wand schoss (wird wohl eher n Bug gewesen sein). Wenn das gewollt ist, dann frage ich mich, warum ich mit meiner Waffe die Scheiben der Metro-Bahnen nicht zerstören kann ...
> Am geilsten ist immer noch, wie oft ich die Pistole eingesetzt habe. Ich schieße jemanden in den Kopf -> nichts passiert, er zuckt nur. Dann schieße ich zweimal und treffe seinen Torso, 50% HP. Er seinerseits, auch mit ner Pistole, schießt einmal auf mich -> tot. What the hell?
> Und seit wann ist es möglich im RENNEN zu schießen? An die zehn mal wurde ich getötet weil einer um die Ecke gehechtet kam (er hatte wirklich den Sprint an), gibt mir nen oneshot, ich treffe in der Zeit mit 4 Kugeln -> 40 % HP hat er noch.
> 
> Ernsthaft, was zum Teufel?


 
denke das das eher bugs sind als hacks
viele nutzen die bugs aus


----------



## Mantelhuhn (30. September 2011)

E-K0 schrieb:


> was mir auffällt ist das leute immer nur alles am runtermachen sind, erst ziehen sie über cod her
> dann über die konsollen
> und zu guter letzt über bf3 selbst
> 
> ...


 
und sagen sie würden das spiel nicht kaufen und hinterher sitzen sie alle doch hinter der konsole / dem pc


----------



## Nairo (30. September 2011)

Diese Beta ist das schlimmste seit Gothic 3. Erst Probleme mit der Keyvergabe, dann Probleme mit Origin, Battlelog funktioniert nicht wenn man Sonderzeichen im PW hat und zur Krönung des ganzen - als ob das nicht schon genug Ärger wäre - STARTET DAS SPIEL EINFACH NICHT. Das Spiel verschwindet einfach ausm Taskmanager. Ich will gar nicht erst nach fixes suchen. Ich wollte mir die Beta ansehen, um mich mal überraschen zu lassen, ob mir das Spiel überzeugt. - Das hat es nicht. Stattdessen hat mich die Beta daran erinnert, dass ich EA nicht mag.


----------



## E-K0 (30. September 2011)

Mantelhuhn schrieb:


> und sagen sie würden das spiel nicht kaufen und hinterher sitzen sie alle doch hinter der konsole / dem pc


 
traurig aber du wirst bei den meisten recht behalten 
ka wieso die dauernd so was von sich geben müssen


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (30. September 2011)

Nairo schrieb:


> Diese Beta ist das schlimmste seit Gothic 3. Erst Probleme mit der Keyvergabe, dann Probleme mit Origin, Battlelog funktioniert nicht wenn man Sonderzeichen im PW hat und zur Krönung des ganzen - als ob das nicht schon genug Ärger wäre - STARTET DAS SPIEL EINFACH NICHT. Das Spiel verschwindet einfach ausm Taskmanager. Ich will gar nicht erst nach fixes suchen. Ich wollte mir die Beta ansehen, um mich mal überraschen zu lassen, ob mir das Spiel überzeugt. - Das hat es nicht. Stattdessen hat mich die Beta daran erinnert, dass ich EA nicht mag.


 
Poste dein Problem zusammen mit einigen Sytemangaben im Forum vom Battlelog und hoff das es bis zum relese gefixt wird, wenn nicht kannst immer noch auf EA schimpfen. Aber so, ist wie nicht wählen gehn und dann auf die Regierung schimpfen.


----------



## Sylabeth (30. September 2011)

Die Beta ist nicht so der Burner, wegen den ganzen Bugs und Problemen. Das Spiel an sich gefällt mir sehr gut und ich freue mich wenn es ohne Bugs dann beim Release laufen wird  ich hoffe es wird  ein wenig am Dmg geschraubt, denn der ist teilweise viel zu overpowert.

Ich kann die Leute teils verstehen, diese Beta ist wirklich einer der Schlechtesten, aber dazu ist es ja auch eine Beta = zum Testen.


----------



## IlllIIlllI (30. September 2011)

denke mal das selbst nach release noch gute 6-8 monate dauern wird bis es relativ bugfrei ist.


----------



## X3niC (30. September 2011)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> denke mal das selbst nach release noch gute 6-8 monate dauern wird bis es relativ bugfrei ist.


 Immer noch schneller als Cod du Troll


----------



## Hannibal89 (30. September 2011)

Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> Ich will ja nicht meckern, aber gibt es schon Hacks für das Game? Ist echt fürchterlich, wie oft ich durch nen Oneshot gekillt werde. Mir ist auch ein paar mal passiert, dass ich mich an jemanden anschleiche, er sich umdreht, mich erschießt, und sich wieder in seine alte Position begibt. Sehr nett war es auch, als ich hinter ner Betonwand saß und jemand DURCH die Wand schoss (wird wohl eher n Bug gewesen sein). Wenn das gewollt ist, dann frage ich mich, warum ich mit meiner Waffe die Scheiben der Metro-Bahnen nicht zerstören kann ...
> Am geilsten ist immer noch, wie oft ich die Pistole eingesetzt habe. Ich schieße jemanden in den Kopf -> nichts passiert, er zuckt nur. Dann schieße ich zweimal und treffe seinen Torso, 50% HP. Er seinerseits, auch mit ner Pistole, schießt einmal auf mich -> tot. What the hell?
> Und seit wann ist es möglich im RENNEN zu schießen? An die zehn mal wurde ich getötet weil einer um die Ecke gehechtet kam (er hatte wirklich den Sprint an), gibt mir nen oneshot, ich treffe in der Zeit mit 4 Kugeln -> 40 % HP hat er noch.
> 
> Ernsthaft, was zum Teufel?



Ist bereits im Battlog veröffentlicht, da haben wohl eine Spieler herausgefunden, wie sie Konsole aktivieren und dann Entwicklereinstellungen aktivieren können.

Also ich hab jetzt mal 30min gepsielt und muss sagen mir gefällts! Sobald ich dann das Originalspiel auf meinem neuen Rechner mit meiner neuen 25000er Leitung habe, denke ich mal, dass da auch noch eine ganze Menge drin ist!


----------



## X3niC (30. September 2011)

E-K0 schrieb:


> was mir auffällt ist das leute immer nur alles am runtermachen sind, erst ziehen sie über cod her
> dann über die konsollen
> und zu guter letzt über bf3 selbst
> 
> ...



Ich denke das ist der durchdachteste und sinnvollste Beitrag ever! Thumbs up!


----------



## cinos (1. Oktober 2011)

NilsonNeo4 schrieb:


> Poste dein Problem zusammen mit einigen Sytemangaben im Forum vom Battlelog und hoff das es bis zum relese gefixt wird, wenn nicht kannst immer noch auf EA schimpfen. Aber so, ist wie nicht wählen gehn und dann auf die Regierung schimpfen.


 
dieser hier ist der sinnvollste Beitrag zu diesem Thema


----------



## PostalDude83 (1. Oktober 2011)

Finde das Spiel schon sehr gut soweit, lediglich die Taschenlampe an den Waffen ist etwas zu übertrieben, der Blendeffekt sollte reduziert werden.. ingame ging es im chat sehr sehr oft darum


----------



## battschack (1. Oktober 2011)

PostalDude83 schrieb:


> Finde das Spiel schon sehr gut soweit, lediglich die Taschenlampe an den Waffen ist etwas zu übertrieben, der Blendeffekt sollte reduziert werden.. ingame ging es im chat sehr sehr oft darum


 
Bin auch voll dafür versteh eh ned was das soll... Schlimmer wie blend granaten 

Was noch voll auf die nüsse geht diese verkackten busch camper... 

Aber immer wieder lustig wie man die da raus sprengt weil sie jedes mal am gleichen stelle hocken >_>


----------



## Heavyflame (1. Oktober 2011)

Wie soll man Frage 4 beantworten wenn man Caspin Border nie gespielt hat?


----------



## Attack44 (1. Oktober 2011)

Heavyflame schrieb:


> Wie soll man Frage 4 beantworten wenn man Caspin Border nie gespielt hat?


 Das habe ich mich auch gefragt. ^^


----------



## JamesTSchuerk (1. Oktober 2011)

Hm,

also bisher überzeugt hat mich BF3 nicht. Grafikmäßig sieht bei mir die Metro-Map matschiger aus als die BC2-Karten. 

Origin und DRM sind ein weiteres Thema, und das die Beta nicht gut gestartet ist und man sich als Deutscher über 18 das Spiel hacken mußte um es spielen zu können ist auch nicht so toll. 

Allerdings ist meiner Meinung nach das Schlimmste die Kombination von "Hinlegen" und "Du bist nach 2-3 Treffern weg". Daraus resultiert, dass in den Spielen in denen ich war die Leute sowohl auf Angreifer- als auch Verteidigerseite nur gecampt haben. Und im Gegensatz zu BC2 kann ich es ihnen gar nicht mal verübeln: Man wird für rumlaufen bestraft, fürs Campen belohnt. Mag jetzt "realistisch" sein, dass das in einem echten Krieg so ist, spaßig ist es jedenfalls nicht. Insofern ist die BF3 Beta für mich recht ernüchternd, ich werd mir das Spiel nicht vorbestellen und erst mal in aller Ruhe den Release abwarten.


----------



## Maiernator (1. Oktober 2011)

PostalDude83 schrieb:


> Finde das Spiel schon sehr gut soweit, lediglich die Taschenlampe an den Waffen ist etwas zu übertrieben, der Blendeffekt sollte reduziert werden.. ingame ging es im chat sehr sehr oft darum



dito
Vorallem Sniper können dadurch leicht ausgemacht werden aber man sieht halt nix von ihrem Körper.
Im Nahkampf is es dann noch wesentlich schlimmer.
Ich hab mir CoD vorbestellt, weil ich eher schnelle Spiele mag. Aber muss sagen bis jetzt macht bf3 nen guten Eindruck.


----------



## cinos (1. Oktober 2011)

sagt mal wenn man wiederbelebt wird zählt dann trotzdem der Tod ?

ps: xxxm84 und Matze214 ihr hattet Recht mit der Behauptung es würde dx11 laufen. Ich habe einen Fehler gemacht..


----------



## r4mp4ge (2. Oktober 2011)

Sylabeth schrieb:


> Die Beta ist nicht so der Burner, wegen den ganzen Bugs und Problemen. Das Spiel an sich gefällt mir sehr gut und ich freue mich wenn es ohne Bugs dann beim Release laufen wird  ich hoffe es wird  ein wenig am Dmg geschraubt, denn der ist teilweise viel zu overpowert.
> 
> Ich kann die Leute teils verstehen, diese Beta ist wirklich einer der Schlechtesten, aber dazu ist es ja auch eine Beta = zum Testen.


 
Ramp.
Also mir gefällt die Beta recht gut,hatte eigentlich "nichts Perfektes" erwartet,aber im vergleich zum vorgänger kann sich bf 3 doch sehen lassen.
Zur Dmg,die meisten Waffen verursachen schon ziemlich viel Schaden,vorallem Kopftreffer.

Offtopic: Dein Foto = ^^ RawR

Greetz 

Ramp


----------



## Hawkins (2. Oktober 2011)

Ich hoffe die schalten in der Beta noch ein paar mehr Maps und/oder gamemodi frei. Rush mag ich nicht so wirklich und die Metro Map kennt man ja schon seit Monaten von den vielen geleakten Alpha Videos.

Spaß macht das Game trotzdem, nur gibt es noch zu viele Bugs, vorallen Grafikfehler. Regelmäßig hab ich zB immernoch den "Ghostmodus" nachdem ich gestorben bin auch noch nach dem respawnen.
Grafisch sieht zumindest Metro nicht viel besser als BC2 aus, dafür ist die performance die gleiche.

Der Serverbrowser ist ja wohl nur eine Frechheit, er macht den gamestart 2-3mal länger als in BC2 da jedesmal erst wieder das gesamte game gestartet werden muss wenn man mal den server wechselt...

Gameeinstellungen lassen sich nur mittem im Gefecht ändern? Ganz toll, wer kommt bitte auf so eine blöde Idee.

Nach einer Runde vermisse ich auch den "Leave Game" Button. Entweder man wartet die 30 sekunden bis die nächste Runde startet um zu quitten oder man muss es mit Alt+F4 erzwingen.

Insgesamt fühlt sich die Beta wie ein BC2.5 an mit mehr Waffenschaden aber deutlichen Mängeln und Rückschritten.
Ich bin am Überlegen ob ich die preorder Cancel. Bin sowieso mehr der CoD- Spieler.


----------



## r4mp4ge (2. Oktober 2011)

Hawkins schrieb:


> Ich hoffe die schalten in der Beta noch ein paar mehr Maps und/oder gamemodi frei. Rush mag ich nicht so wirklich und die Metro Map kennt man ja schon seit Monaten von den vielen geleakten Alpha Videos.
> 
> Ramp: Vorsicht!Es sind Illegale Server "Offen",man erkennt Sie daran das es mehr als nur 32ér sind,oder der Modus KEIN Rush ist,Finger Weg!
> 
> ...


 
Ramp: Deine Wahl,aber C0d*HUUSSSThusthust* kommt MIR nich ins Haus.  

Col. Ramp


----------



## Kwengie (2. Oktober 2011)

AUT-HK-MOTO6 schrieb:


> Ich kann mich der Meinung nur anschliessen. RUSH RAUS AUS BF!!!!
> Echte BF Veteranen spielen Conquest, wobei es endlich an der Zeit wäre immer nur einen Stützpunkt einnehmen zu können, um den Kampf auf diesen einen Punkt zu konzentrieren.


 
Rush könnte man, wenn man allerdings bei Dice Lust hat, verbattlesieren; also mit großen Maps und ebenfalls 64 Spielern.
Zu Caspian Border kann ich nichts sagen, da ich nicht in den Genuß gekommen bin, diese BATTLEFIELD-Map zu zocken und außerdem hatte ich auch kein Paßwort. Es gab auch zu wenige Server.



> Nach einer Runde vermisse ich auch den "Leave Game" Button. Entweder man wartet die 30 sekunden bis die nächste Runde startet um zu quitten oder man muss es mit Alt+F4 erzwingen


 
... also ich muß immer über eine Minute warten, ehe ich normalst aus dem Spiel gehen kann.
Erstmals der Coundown der Ordensvergabe von 40 Sekunden und dann weitere 20 Sekunden, ehe das eigentliche Spiel beginnt und die Spielerfigur unbeweglich ist.
Aber dies habe ich schon in der Alpha vorgeschlagen und Dice sieht keinen Handlungsbedarf.


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (2. Oktober 2011)

Mentor501 schrieb:


> Du bist nicht der einzige Alte Hase hier, ich spiele Battlefield auch schon seit 1942 und es gibt hier im Forum sicherlich noch mehr von der Sorte, nur scheine ich lesen zu können.  Nein Spaß beiseite, klar ist das ne Umstellung, aber DICE will eh nochmal alles umkrempeln und übersichtlicher machen, das hier in der Beta ist lediglich ne Übergangslösung, was Team wechseln angeht habe ich dort lediglich auf Switch Team geklickt, weis selber gerade nicht wo das Stand, aber Esc. drücken hilft meist, und wenns da nicht steht stehts im Auswahlmenue.


 
Danke für die Antwort  Das Switch Team habe ich jetzt auch gefunden. Nur das mit dem Squads ist noch kacke. Es gibt nur "Find a squad" und du gehst immer wieder automatisch ins gleiche. Erst als ein paar Freunde inkl. mir das Team gewechselt haben wurden wir in ein Squad gepackt ...


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Oktober 2011)

An sich gefällt mir das Spiel richtig gut, allerdings ist das drumherum sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig, um es mal vorsichtig auszudrücken. Ich find das mit dem Battlelog, mit den Squads irgendwie furchtbar umständlich. Warum hat man das nicht alles ins Spiel gepackt? So außerhalb mit dem Browser ist doch voll doof. Vor allem muss man dann auch mitten auf dem Schlachtfeld die Grafikoptionen ändern, weil es kein Hauptmenü gibt. 

Und man merkt auch, dass da noch kein Punkbuster oder Anti-Cheatschutz drin ist. Da kommen manche schon aus Wänden raus oder erschießen dich aus der Erde irgendwie.

Schade finde ich, dass es keine 64er Maps gibt, bei denen man auch Fahr- und Flugzeuge testen kann, was ein Battlefield ja ausmacht.
Daher ist es sehr schwer, jetzt schon ein Urteil zu bilden.


----------



## r4mp4ge (2. Oktober 2011)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> An sich gefällt mir das Spiel richtig gut, allerdings ist das drumherum sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig, um es mal vorsichtig auszudrücken. Ich find das mit dem Battlelog, mit den Squads irgendwie furchtbar umständlich. Warum hat man das nicht alles ins Spiel gepackt? So außerhalb mit dem Browser ist doch voll doof. Vor allem muss man dann auch mitten auf dem Schlachtfeld die Grafikoptionen ändern, weil es kein Hauptmenü gibt.
> 
> Ramp:Also Mir gefällt die Lösung mit dem Browser als Oberfläche nicht Schlecht,das mit den Grafikeinstellungen wird sich bestimmt bis zum Release ändern.
> Shadow_Man:
> ...



Ramp:Ich "durfte" Caspian Boarder einmal kurz Antesten,die Server waren fast Ständig voll.Die Map ist schon Riesig,jede menge Fahrzeuge und Luftvehikel in denen Ich mich Irgendwie gleich Zuhause fühlte,die Bugs musste ich viel Konzentrierter suchen,muss daran gelegen haben dass es 
einfach Überwältigend war.Etwas das zu Fixen wäre ist die Damage des Us Flugzeugs(hatte etwas wenig bei der Mg,!aber es gibt ja Vehikel -Perks.
Auch,und das kam mir eher wichtig vor,könnte (muss aber nicht)an der Geschwindigkeit der Jet´s gearbeitet werden,um auf Bf2 Niveau zu kommen,
was Ich aber bei der Grafikmesslatte für ausgesprochen Schwierig halte.
Hoff das gibt Dir einen kleinen Einblick meiner Eindrücke.

Col. Ramp


----------



## Nirantau (2. Oktober 2011)

Bis jetzt lässt kann ich folgendes zur Beta sagen.
+
-Die Grafik ist jetzt schon bombig
-Der Sound ist Klasse
-Das Spiel bietet sehr gute Langzeitmotivation
-Die Animationen  wenn man über eine Mauer klettert sind genial, sorgt für richtig Atmosphäre
-Die Operation Metro macht Spass und Caspian Board ist genial.

Netgativ:
-Das Waffenbalacing muss noch aussgebessert werden den momentan ein Schuss aus UMP45 usw. ich liege am Boden und das dauernd.
-Die Zerstörung muss besser werden (Bodendeformierung gibt es dann ja in Vollversion sehr gut) Mehr kaputtmachen.
-Bugs beheben. (Schiessende Spielerleichen, Turbokriecher, unsterblichkeit, usw.)
-Das Squadmanagment war eine totale Katastrophe! Das muss behoben werden.
-Wenn schon mein C4 im Wasser hochgeht sollte es auch Wasser spritzen und nicht ein bisschen rauchen. 


Macht bitte ein tolles Battlefield Dice!!!!!


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Oktober 2011)

r4mp4ge schrieb:


> Ramp:Ich "durfte" Caspian Boarder einmal kurz Antesten,die Server waren fast Ständig voll.Die Map ist schon Riesig,jede menge Fahrzeuge und Luftvehikel in denen Ich mich Irgendwie gleich Zuhause fühlte,die Bugs musste ich viel Konzentrierter suchen,muss daran gelegen haben dass es
> einfach Überwältigend war.Etwas das zu Fixen wäre ist die Danage des Us Flugzeugs(hatte etwas wenig bei der Mg,!aber es gibt ja Vehikel -Perks.
> Auch und das kam mir eher wichtig vor könnte (muss aber nicht)an der Geschwindigkeit der Jet´s gearbeitet werden,um auf Bf2 Niveau zu kommen,
> was Ich aber bei der Grafikmesslatte für ausgesprochen Schwierig halte.
> ...


 
Ja, ich hab schon was ins Forum geschrieben, da gibt es ja auch eine Bugliste.

Was bei mir z.B. zuletzt war, dass die Anzeigen für Freund/Feind nicht da waren. Ich also gar nicht sehen konnte, wer in meinem Team ist.
Außerdem war einmal alles dunkel um mich herum, so als wenn man stirbt und so musste ich herumlaufen 

Dennoch macht das Spiel umheimlich viel Spass und es ist jetzt schon ein wenig süchtig machend.


----------

